# Hex



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> It is well underway now. Butts to nuts in the hot spots this past weekend, more people than I've ever seen. Another thing that set a record, at least for me, was the amount of ticks.


Tons of ticks up here for some reason. Everytime I venture in the woods I pull ticks off me.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I was up in the pigeon river country state forest fishing a few days last week and surprisingly didn’t find any ticks on me.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> I was up in the pigeon river country state forest fishing a few days last week and surprisingly didn’t find any ticks on me.


Might want to check again.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Might want to check again.


I was up there a month and a half ago a pulled at least a half dozen off me. Those things make skin crawl. Bought a simms bug stopper hoodie after that.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

They are absolutely horrible. I found ticks on me in GT, Leelanau, Wexford, Crawford, Oscoda, Kalkaska and Alcona so far this year. The worst was the Au Sable corridor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

I’m getting itchy just reading this...and I just spent a few days up there. Didn’t find any ticks on me or my family thankfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> The worst was the Au Sable corridor.


Strangely, that seems to be the worst place this season. Started noticing them getting worse over the past few years, but what I've seen this spring so far has been absolutely horrendous. They are pretty bad down here in SE Mich as well. Hope this is not a new normal, as they really do change the way you have to approach the outdoors, in terms of what you wear, buy and how lax you can be out there.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

How are the ticks around the rifle river rec area right now? Want to make a trip up there soon.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> They are absolutely horrible. I found ticks on me in GT, Leelanau, Wexford, Crawford, Oscoda, Kalkaska and Alcona so far this year. The worst was the Au Sable corridor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cheboygan Co. was stupid with them last weekend.


----------



## big davee (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> How are the ticks around the rifle river rec area right now? Want to make a trip up there soon.


Fished the park for 2 hrs yesterday. Found 7 ticks soooooo not a good ratio lol.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

My observation was that the long spell of dry heat had them down ever so slightly, but they're back in force with just a few cooler days. Around the river, mio area


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

What time of year do they normally start to slow down?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> What time of year do they normally start to slow down?


totally depends on river sections and water temps in those sections. mid july maybe.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

fished tonight. First spot was someplace I’d never been and the water was higher and the bottom was softer than I was comfortable with fishing in the dark for the first time. Pulled the rio cord and moved to another spot before dark. Had a some ISO’s but no m rising trout. At all. Very strange for the spot I was at. 

I’m working tomorrow so I could only stay until about 1145. No hex 

Ticks - check
Hex - nada 
Trout - nada


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The lower sections of rivers get the Hex hatch first, since they are warmer. Then it moves upstream over a period of weeks.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

June 27, 2015 from my phone memories, and tonight, June 27, 2020


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^^^ The spots on that top fish are awesome!

The latest one isn't too shabby of a Brown either.


----------

